# Best first horse?



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

Hello there! I am looking for suggestions of decent first horses. What sort of temperaments are certain breeds known to have, what they typically were used for and those sort of things. I know each horse varies but Iâ€™m looking at the larger picture.

I used to ride as a child and had a cob for my first horse, however, I have not ridden since i was 25 due to an accident. So I feel inexperienced in directing my daughter so suggestions would be greatly received!

My daughter is 14 and we have finally decided to buy her her first horse. She has been riding since she was very little as my sister was good enough to give her lessons. Since then she has been loaning an Arab X for 2 years, so is aware of responsibilities and all that. We are looking to buy our own now, but ideally something known for being gentle and easy. She wishes to go into eventing so possibly something this way inclined.

Any suggestions would be greatly received. Thank you!


----------



## milliepops (6 May 2019)

surprised at this question given your response to Jessica on the other thread about suitable first horses for novice riders and owners. 

Personally when looking for a first horse that is easy to do but has the ability to go eventing, I would not look for breeds but assess each individual horse against your criteria. You're basically looking for what everyone wants so expect to need a decent budget.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			surprised at this question given your response to Jessica on the other thread about suitable first horses for novice riders and owners.

Personally when looking for a first horse that is easy to do but has the ability to go eventing, I would not look for breeds but assess each individual horse against your criteria. You're basically looking for what everyone wants so expect to need a decent budget.
		
Click to expand...

May I ask surprised how so? That young girl seemed to have the knowledge my Iz doesnâ€™t. My Iz definitely is a novice rider, having only learnt how to jump in the past 2 years. I know horses are different, hence why I mentioned it in my main post. I am looking for typical breeds, Iâ€™m sure you know what this means. For example, cobs are heavyweights that were used on the farm. This sort of thing.

I have experience with riders who are looking for independence having spent their years hands on in the dressage school my family run in the South of France, this is why I helped Jessica the way I did. This is not my main career choice, hence me seeking advice. My Iz is almost the opposite to that girl and we are looking for a confidence giver. I was hoping this site would provide some helpful suggestions


----------



## windand rain (6 May 2019)

A british M&M pony but make sure it is the right temperament most are great a few a bit strong so I would suggest a highland, fell, dales, connemara, Welsh c or d. It does depend on what you ultimately want to do all the above will so showing, jumping, dressage, eventing at a reasonable level with proper training, will also be great family pets and friends for life. Most are easy keepers healthy and friendly. If you just want a pony or horse then look around for the right temperament and dont go too tall the taller the horse the greater the strain on the legs


----------



## milliepops (6 May 2019)

right-o.
Well, I don't think there are typical breeds like you suggest.  For example, plenty of people on that thread explained that there are some ex racers that are easy, and some that are very complex horses with multiple problems.  so it's clearly not possible to generalise just with that one example of a type or breed of horse.   

I have a native pony, she would be thoroughly unsuitable for a novice rider but there are others that would fit the dope-on-a-rope description. A dope on a rope wouldn't be much good for eventing though   You need to look at each horse as an individual.


----------



## Red-1 (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			Hello there! I am looking for suggestions of decent first horses. What sort of temperaments are certain breeds known to have, what they typically were used for and those sort of things. I know each horse varies but Iâ€™m looking at the larger picture.

I used to ride as a child and had a cob for my first horse, however, I have not ridden since i was 25 due to an accident. So I feel inexperienced in directing my daughter so suggestions would be greatly received!

My daughter is 14 and we have finally decided to buy her her first horse. She has been riding since she was very little as my sister was good enough to give her lessons. Since then she has been loaning an Arab X for 2 years, so is aware of responsibilities and all that. We are looking to buy our own now, but ideally something known for being gentle and easy. She wishes to go into eventing so possibly something this way inclined.

Any suggestions would be greatly received. Thank you!
		
Click to expand...




milliepops said:



			surprised at this question given your response to Jessica on the other thread about suitable first horses for novice riders and owners.

Personally when looking for a first horse that is easy to do but has the ability to go eventing, I would not look for breeds but assess each individual horse against your criteria. You're basically looking for what everyone wants so expect to need a decent budget.
		
Click to expand...

It looks to me as if Suzi is, in fact, Jessica. Same writing style.

I would say go for a horse who is already established in what you wish to do, breed is of less importance then temperament and experience. Every horse is an individual, for example I once knew (and rode) a grand prix SJer who would look after anyone, or have known a cob who I would not sit on myself, let alone expect a less experienced person to ride.

I would not exclude older horses. IMO it is no waste of time/money to have a horse that you will eventually grow out of goal wise. In fact, I would say that, for a first horse, if you go on to want to do more/bigger things then the horse has done his job. Like pony club type ponies, they can be seen year in/year out at the same shows with a procession of grateful jockeys, each one moving on to a more sparky pony in time.

At the lower levels of eventing many types will succeed to bring a rider on to compete at this level. It is unlikely that the same horse would take a new owner up the levels, but there is always the odd exception. A lot will depend on your budget, a horse who is already successful at lower level eventing and an easy going temperament is at a premium as many people want such a horse, They are a bit cheaper once they get into their teens though.

As to breeds, your original question, something with plenty of bone will tend to be more easy going than a skinny legged beast, but that is not a given. As I said at first, the individual's temperament and upringing/training has more bearing. That is not about being in a pro yard, as many pros will actually bring a horse up to be sharper as this is what they need for higher competition. A horse doing exactly what you wish to do is best, as in an amateur doing the level you aspire to do in the first year or so.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

windand rain said:



			A british M&M pony but make sure it is the right temperament most are great a few a bit strong so I would suggest a highland, fell, dales, connemaraWelsh c or d. It does depend on what you ultimately want to do all the above will so showing, jumping, dressage, eventing at a reasonable level with proper training, will also be great family pets and friends for life. Most are easy keepers healthy and friendly. If you just want a pony or horse then look around for the right temperament and dont go too tall the taller the horse the greater the straing on the legs
		
Click to expand...




Red-1 said:



			It looks to me as if Suzi is, in fact, Jessica. Same writing style.

I would say go for a horse who is already established in what you wish to do, breed is of less importance then temperament and experience. Every horse is an individual, for example I once knew (and rode) a grand prix SJer who would look after anyone, or have known a cob who I would not sit on myself, let alone expect a less experienced person to ride.

I would not exclude older horses. IMO it is no waste of time/money to have a horse that you will eventually grow out of goal wise. In fact, I would say that, for a first horse, if you go on to want to do more/bigger things then the horse has done his job. Like pony club type ponies, they can be seen year in/year out at the same shows with a procession of grateful jockeys, each one moving on to a more sparky pony in time.

At the lower levels of eventing many types will succeed to bring a rider on to compete at this level. It is unlikely that the same horse would take a new owner up the levels, but there is always the odd exception. A lot will depend on your budget, a horse who is already successful at lower level eventing and an easy going temperament is at a premium as many people want such a horse, They are a bit cheaper once they get into their teens though.

As to breeds, your original question, something with plenty of bone will tend to be more easy going than a skinny legged beast, but that is not a given. As I said at first, the individual's temperament and upringing/training has more bearing. That is not about being in a pro yard, as many pros will actually bring a horse up to be sharper as this is what they need for higher competition. A horse doing exactly what you wish to do is best, as in an amateur doing the level you aspire to do in the first year or so.
		
Click to expand...

I am looking for my daughter. I do not know or am jessica. I am searching for some friendly advice for my daughter. Writing styles are common. Jessica is not I.

That said, thank you for your advice. I will discuss it with my daughter


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

This little altercation above is concerning me. I was told this website is kind and helpful. I am a middle aged woman living in the South of France who is looking for advice from back home that is not totally dressage obliterated as my family give me! I am not this girl you mention.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 May 2019)

Red-1 said:



			IMO it is no waste of time/money to have a horse that you will eventually grow out of goal wise. In fact, I would say that, for a first horse, if you go on to want to do more/bigger things then the horse has done his job. Like pony club type ponies, they can be seen year in/year out at the same shows with a procession of grateful jockeys.
		
Click to expand...

This. I got into eventing via a Fell pony mare who was lovely but would never be able to go further than 80 and could not make the time even at 80! But she was bold, willing and easy to ride so we jumped double clear regularly (if slowly) at unaffiliated events. Then I got Amber who I could never have coped with without a couple of years on Cally first. My girls have also made that same transition from confidence givers to more competitive ponies.

I know all breeds are different but I would consider an ISH.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			This. I got into eventing via a Fell pony mare who was lovely but would never be able to go further than 80 and could not make the time even at 80! But she was bold, willing and easy to ride so we jumped double clear regularly (if slowly) at unaffiliated events. Then I got Amber who I could never have coped with without a couple of years on Cally first. My girls have also made that same transition from confidence givers to more competitive ponies.

I know all breeds are different but I would consider an ISH.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you! My concern with ISHs would just be that some are too advanced for Iz. I will definitely look into this, as itâ€™s sounds like quite a good option. What are your thoughts on an older ISH?


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 May 2019)

I am no expert but years ago I had an ISH by a stallion called Rebelara who was known for producing calm, level headed offspring. I had her from 3 and she was a doddle to back. I never knew her to buck or spook. Ever! She was just sane and sensible. I sold her on and stayed in touch with the new owners and she always took everything in her stride. She would have been fine for a novice - not at 3 obviously - but certainly at 6+ 

I personally think if a horse is nutty at 5 they are nutty at 25 and vice versa. I go on temperament more than age unless they are so young they still need to be proactively educated rather than just prevented from learning unwanted new behaviours!


----------



## milliepops (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			This little altercation above is concerning me. I was told this website is kind and helpful. I am a middle aged woman living in the South of France who is looking for advice from back home that is not totally dressage obliterated as my family give me! I am not this girl you mention.
		
Click to expand...

if that's the case don't worry any more about it.  It's not uncommon for a young new poster to ask a question, not like the answers given and then rejoin under a new alias pretending to be someone else who typically supports their position.  It's irritating to members who spend time and effort trying to help them, hence the suspicion when the pattern is seen   people are generous with their advice and support here, but sometimes that generosity gets taken advantage of.



SuziMare said:



			Ah thank you! My concern with ISHs would just be that some are too advanced for Iz. I will definitely look into this, as itâ€™s sounds like quite a good option. What are your thoughts on an older ISH?
		
Click to expand...

the benefit of something older and experienced is you should be able to see a track record, i.e. evidence that the horse can do the job you want it for.  If you come across an ISH with a good record of taking novice riders on then that would be a good bet.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			I am no expert but years ago I had an ISH by a stallion called Rebelara who was known for producing calm, level headed offspring. I had her from 3 and she was a doddle to back. I never knew her to buck or spook. Ever! She was just sane and sensible. I sold her on and stayed in touch with the new owners and she always took everything in her stride. She would have been fine for a novice - not at 3 obviously - but certainly at 6+

I personally think if a horse is nutty at 5 they are nutty at 25 and vice versa. I go on temperament more than age unless they are so young they still need to be proactively educated rather than just prevented from learning unwanted new behaviours!
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with that point! That is very true, I will definitely remember this, thank you.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			if that's the case don't worry any more about it.  It's not uncommon for a young new poster to ask a question, not like the answers given and then rejoin under a new alias pretending to be someone else who typically supports their position.  It's irritating to members who spend time and effort trying to help them, hence the suspicion when the pattern is seen   people are generous with their advice and support here, but sometimes that generosity gets taken advantage of.



the benefit of something older and experienced is you should be able to see a track record, i.e. evidence that the horse can do the job you want it for.  If you come across an ISH with a good record of taking novice riders on then that would be a good bet.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, it just seemed a bit odd to have had that accusation on my immediate joining. I didnâ€™t support the girl necessarily, after all, you canâ€™t stop those who are set in their ideas! If itâ€™s common, then I shall think no more about it! Thank you!

Thank you for the advice, a couple above have mentioned ISHs as a good bet, so there seems to be a general consensus. Iâ€™ll have to talk more to my daughter but I think looking at ISHs might be a good place to start


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

Again I am a bit unsure of where to write this but I shall attach it to this thread.

I have just had a quick look at some ISHs for sale with the intention to have a look at a few. I have found some from a dealer in Ireland, I was just wondering if there were experiences or thoughts people had on dealers? Or from the customs experience due to it being from Ireland? (I imagine it would be harder as Iâ€™m currently in France)


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2019)

Is English your first language, OP?  

Perhaps some of the France-based posters on here will be able to advise on the practicalities of importing horses...


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Is English your first language, OP? 

Perhaps some of the France-based posters on here will be able to advise on the practicalities of importing horses...
		
Click to expand...

I am an expat in France. I was born in the U.K. and moved when I was 26. My family moved out when I was 18, and I followed later with my job. If you know of any of the French to direct me, it would be very beneficial!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 May 2019)

Has the loan Arab X suited your daughter well? If it has, maybe look for something similar?


----------



## onlytheponely (6 May 2019)

What is your daughter's current Galop?


----------



## ihatework (6 May 2019)

Forget dealers in Ireland (or UK for that matter).

What you want is something that is out and about doing 70-90cm pony club stuff (well) with a rider of similar ability to your daughter.

Breed is almost irrelevant.

My suggestion is to scour the PC website adverts, and ideally if you still have UK connections to ask them to keep an eye out at pony club


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

Faracat said:



			Has the loan Arab X suited your daughter well? If it has, maybe look for something similar?
		
Click to expand...

The Arab X was ideally named Tonnerre, meaning Thunder. He was rather full on and, i'm not quite sure how to describe it, maybe touchy? How the day went was down to him, and at the begining when my daughter was learning about control, he took a great deal of advantage. He naturally has his credits and has taught her an awful lot about riding and ownership, however, we would not have done that without Tonnerre's owner present. She is an expert, if you will, in Arabs and knew how to turn Tonnerre into magic. I don't feel knowledgeable enough to be able to help my daughter look after an Arab, so it may be best to steer clear.

I must say, I do love your profile picture!


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

ihatework said:



			Forget dealers in Ireland (or UK for that matter).

What you want is something that is out and about doing 70-90cm pony club stuff (well) with a rider of similar ability to your daughter.

Breed is almost irrelevant.

My suggestion is to scour the PC website adverts, and ideally if you still have UK connections to ask them to keep an eye out at pony club
		
Click to expand...

Me being me, I completely forgot about the PC websites! Thank you for jogging my memory! I will head to them to have a search. Thank you!


----------



## onlytheponely (6 May 2019)

I have been in France for 11 years, competed and import several horses every year. What do you want to know? Without a Galop level we have no idea what standard your daughter is.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			The Arab X was ideally named Tonnerre, meaning Thunder. He was rather full on and, i'm not quite sure how to describe it, maybe touchy? How the day went was down to him, and at the begining when my daughter was learning about control, he took a great deal of advantage. He naturally has his credits and has taught her an awful lot about riding and ownership, however, we would not have done that without Tonnerre's owner present. She is an expert, if you will, in Arabs and knew how to turn Tonnerre into magic. I don't feel knowledgeable enough to be able to help my daughter look after an Arab, so it may be best to steer clear.

I must say, I do love your profile picture!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

In a way, the experiences you have had with Tonnerre are invaluable when it comes to choosing a new horse for your daughter. You know all the qualities that made them not an ideal match. Eg, he was inconsistent in his behaviour from day to day, therefore you know that you need a horse the has the same calm temperament and behaviour day in, day out. You needed the owner's support with him, so now you need a horse that is easier to deal with so that you (and your daughter) can do most things without support.

Write a list of 'must have', 'would be nice' and 'must not have' and that will help to get things in perspective. Don't get too hung up on breed, look for a horse that fits your criteria.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

onlytheponely said:



			I have been in France for 11 years, competed and import several horses every year. What do you want to know? Without a Galop level we have no idea what standard your daughter is.
		
Click to expand...

Hello! I am so sorry, I didnâ€™t mean to bypass your message. She is currently working to her 5th Galop


----------



## onlytheponely (6 May 2019)

If she's riding confidently at the 90cm element and doesn't need a horse to actually do the 'thinking' element for her then there should be plenty of horses for sale locally in this bracket. I don't know where you are exactly but I've just checked my local sales pages and there are currently over 50 for sale in the 150cm-168cm height range that would suit a Galop 5 rider and are listed as exactly that. With an equestrian family behind you to help with the search I think you'd be much better off buying locally so that you are covered by the legal side of purchasing in France.


----------



## windand rain (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			I am looking for my daughter. I do not know or am jessica. I am searching for some friendly advice for my daughter. Writing styles are common. Jessica is not I.

That said, thank you for your advice. I will discuss it with my daughter
		
Click to expand...

Dont think I even thought you were anyone but you said you were so my advice still stands a British Mountain and Moorland is still my go too for a great pony that will do anything your daughter wishes too and be a good share if you wish to ride too. A connemara is probaably more sporty than the heavier ones but my first choice would always be a highland


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

windand rain said:



			Dont think I even thought you were anyone but you said you were so my advice still stands a British Mountain and Moorland is still my go too for a great pony that will do anything your daughter wishes too and be a good share if you wish to ride too. A connemara is probaably more sporty than the heavier ones but my first choice would always be a highland
View attachment 32251

Click to expand...


Sorry, I got confused with which post I was replying to! I am very grateful for your suggestions and will look locally to me to see if any are over here! Thank you again!


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

onlytheponely said:



			If she's riding confidently at the 90cm element and doesn't need a horse to actually do the 'thinking' element for her then there should be plenty of horses for sale locally in this bracket. I don't know where you are exactly but I've just checked my local sales pages and there are currently over 50 for sale in the 150cm-168cm height range that would suit a Galop 5 rider and are listed as exactly that. With an equestrian family behind you to help with the search I think you'd be much better off buying locally so that you are covered by the legal side of purchasing in France.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! Thank you! I think I will definitely search locally! As you say Iâ€™m sure there are many that would suit her near us. I imagine itâ€™d be more secure buying from within. Thank you very much. Just out of pure curiosity, where your horses sourced locally?


----------



## onlytheponely (6 May 2019)

I breed and import from the UK.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 May 2019)

Oh dear! I'm a bit confused. Must be my age or summat.

OK so the OP lives in the South of France, yes?? 

So where does OP's daughter live?? In France also???

If answers to both the above are "yes" then that puts the whole question into a different perspective; as the advice which one could give to someone living here in the UK, as opposed to someone living in the South of France, is going to be (obviously!) very different.

I don't know anything about what sort of horses are sourceable and/or prolific in the South of France; or failing that, the inherent difficulties in sourcing a horse/pony from the UK.

IF the OP was living here in the UK, then one would recommend that she place her (and daughter) into the hands of a reputable dealer - if such a thing exists - but if we are talking about someone living in the South of France that puts a whole new picture in the frame does it not!!

Sorry OP, (presuming you and daughter are BOTH in the South of France), wish I could help with this one, but cannot! But good luck anyway.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Oh dear! I'm a bit confused. Must be my age or summat.

OK so the OP lives in the South of France, yes??

So where does OP's daughter live?? In France also???

If answers to both the above are "yes" then that puts the whole question into a different perspective; as the advice which one could give to someone living here in the UK, as opposed to someone living in the South of France, is going to be (obviously!) very different.

I don't know anything about what sort of horses are sourceable and/or prolific in the South of France; or failing that, the inherent difficulties in sourcing a horse/pony from the UK.

IF the OP was living here in the UK, then one would recommend that she place her (and daughter) into the hands of a reputable dealer - if such a thing exists - but if we are talking about someone living in the South of France that puts a whole new picture in the frame does it not!!

Sorry OP, (presuming you and daughter are BOTH in the South of France), wish I could help with this one, but cannot! But good luck anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for being so confusing! As you can tell, I myself am unsure of what I am doing here! One minute being told I'm someone else, and another messing up my replies! Its all a learning curve nevertheless.

My daughter does live with me in France, however, we would be willing to import if she falls inlove with a Horse (only after viewing and vetting mind you). We are just looking for a general (and probably vague) suggestion of first horses. 

You mention dealers in the UK which is likely an option for us, are there things to be wary of when going to a dealer? What sort of advice would you be able to give?

Thank you for your help. I appreciate its hard when we are in France but advice is advice nonetheless!


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

onlytheponely said:



			I breed and import from the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Would it be possible to know more about the import process? I am not well versed in import law unfortunately.


----------



## onlytheponely (6 May 2019)

If your daughter wants to compete in any discipline it is much easier with a horse on full papers rather than ONC. Honestly, by the time you've paid to import one, paid for the compulsory veterinary check before travelling, paid to have a vet here re-do the silhouette and chip verification on the passport, paid to get the passport over-stamped and registered with the breed society or the Haras Nationaux you will be seriously out of pocket to the tune of about 1500 euros minimum. I'd find one in France because you don't seem to be looking for a specific rare breed or blood line.


----------



## oldie48 (6 May 2019)

Sorry but I have no idea what standard Galop 5 is so difficult to recommend something, it also depends on what height and weight you daughter is and how much support you have around you and if you are willing and able to have the money available  to help your daughter progress. However, if you go for temperament as the most important thing, you won't go far wrong. You want something forgiving and not too buzzy but I would avoid a lazy plod like the plague if your daughter wants to progress. Buy as local as you can and get yourdaughter's instructor to go along and assess them as a combination and try more than once in a variety of situations before you commit.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

oldie48 said:



			Sorry but I have no idea what standard Galop 5 is so difficult to recommend something, it also depends on what height and weight you daughter is and how much support you have around you and if you are willing and able to have the money available  to help your daughter progress. However, if you go for temperament as the most important thing, you won't go far wrong. You want something forgiving and not too buzzy but I would avoid a lazy plod like the plague if your daughter wants to progress. Buy as local as you can and get yourdaughter's instructor to go along and assess them as a combination and try more than once in a variety of situations before you commit.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I know this is all getting rather confusing! Galop 5 I have read as being close to BHS stage 2, I am not sure so perhaps onlytheponely could confirm this. The riders sit a written and ridden test detailing things such as horse care in conjunction with riding. 5th Galop is starting to be able to ride a secure rhythm in dressage and jumping (I understand this to be a grounding but not further in these disciplines), whilst just starting cross country.
We are definitely looking to avoid a lazy plod but hopefully a safe and experienced horse.
Thank you


----------



## ester (6 May 2019)

The trouble that people can have with regards to importing to the UK from Ireland is that the same consumer laws do not apply which makes things more complicated/they don't have the usual protections they would have buying from a UK dealer, and obviously returns would be overly complicated too. So I'd definitely start looking there.


----------



## onlytheponely (6 May 2019)

What would be helpful is a rough list of what your daughter can actually do, I know what Galop 5 involves but I'm not sure you do.
Most teenagers I know that are Galop 5 are fully paid up members of a big centre equestre and out competing at 80-90cms, horses and ponies from the centre are boxed up and taken to shows regularly. It's a big thing over here with huge classes. 
Get her a schoolmaster/mistress who's been there, done it all, still does it well and can look after her. I've quickly googled and already found 3 or 4 decent horses within 25km of me, under 15yo and with solid competition records up to 120cm for 2500-3000 euros and would be subject to vetting obviously. All listed as Galop 4+ or 5 and suitable as a first horse.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

onlytheponely said:



			What would be helpful is a rough list of what your daughter can actually do, I know what Galop 5 involves but I'm not sure you do.
Most teenagers I know that are Galop 5 are fully paid up members of a big centre equestre and out competing at 80-90cms, horses and ponies from the centre are boxed up and taken to shows regularly. It's a big thing over here with huge classes.
Get her a schoolmaster/mistress who's been there, done it all, still does it well and can look after her. I've quickly googled and already found 3 or 4 decent horses within 25km of me, under 15yo and with solid competition records up to 120cm for 2500-3000 euros and would be subject to vetting obviously. All listed as Galop 4+ or 5 and suitable as a first horse.
		
Click to expand...

Oh how interesting! Im not sure your using the same system as we do? As said she is working towards Galop 5, perhaps where you live they are more proactive? That is a bit odd what you mention! Where we are, schools follow the Galop system, but competing is typically at Galop 5 upwards. As Iâ€™m sure you know, this is simply because Galop 5 is only just starting to gain an understanding of cadence. Just to check we are on the same page, single jumps are started at Galop 3, with leg-yields, balance and small combinations up to 2 feet at Galop 4? Once Galop 4 is complete you can then compete at club level. As this is what my daughter has sat. It seems a bit unusual that you mention the competing like that. Perhaps itâ€™s just the schools? Where in France are you?

Nevertheless, a schoolmaster is what we are looking for 100% that can look after her as you mention! We have looked in our area and have found some promising results!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 May 2019)

OP, which department are you in?


----------



## windand rain (6 May 2019)

So pleased you have had some success in finding something to look at because regardless of what you buy it is wise to see and meet a few likely candidates and trying a few so you know what you are getting. It is also better to have conversations personally about anything you do to want view rather than texts and emails as you can tell from the tone of voice far more than you can from them


----------



## onlytheponely (6 May 2019)

Galop exams are nationwide through the FFE. Single jumps are Galop 2. I'm in 29, where are you?


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			OP, which department are you in?
		
Click to expand...

I am in Haute-Garonne (31)


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

onlytheponely said:



			Galop exams are nationwide through the FFE. Single jumps are Galop 2. I'm in 29, where are you?
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow, Iâ€™m quite surprised that you say that. That is not what my daughter has done! She did single jumps at 3! 
I always thought the FFE kept a tight grasp on riding clubs, hence the confusion


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			I am in Haute-Garonne (31)
		
Click to expand...

I know the area a bit as have friends in Castelsarrasin, but am more familiar to the east of there in Herault and Tarn.

I must say, I thought the Galop levels are as onlytheponely mentions tho.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I know the area a bit, more familiar to the east of there in Herault and Tarn.

I must say, I thought the Galop levels are as onlytheponely mentions tho.
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh really? Perhaps my daughter has been taught wrong! Are you familiar with the riding clubs in the area? Perhaps we need to move to a new club


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			Oh gosh really? Perhaps my daughter has been taught wrong! Are you familiar with the riding clubs in the area? Perhaps we need to move to a new club
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what area you are in with in the dept, or which riding club, so cant advise, on that as no info


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I don't know what area you are in with in the dept, or which riding club, so cant advise, on that as no info
		
Click to expand...

Thank you anyway. I pray Iâ€™m just misremembering, but I will have to go and speak to the club tomorrow. This is troubling. 

Iâ€™m so grateful this thread has managed to highlight this issue, thank you to both French friends.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			Thank you anyway. I pray Iâ€™m just misremembering, but I will have to go and speak to the club tomorrow. This is troubling.

Iâ€™m so grateful this thread has managed to highlight this issue, thank you to both French friends.
		
Click to expand...

As you mentioned earlier in the thread that your family run the dressage school, so you need to ask them why they are doing different levels......

I'm out.


----------



## onlytheponely (6 May 2019)

Galop 3 is a short course of single jumps 50-60cm.
Galop 4 is a course of singles at 70cm.
Galop 5 is single jumps at 90cm and doubles at 75cm max. Be able to follow smoothly a Club 3 CSO course.

Very basic summary of the jumping requirements.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			As you mentioned earlier in the thread that your family run the dressage school, so you need to ask them why they are doing different levels......

I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

They do dressage Galops solely/dressage module, my daughter is not with them. Besides, they require Galop 5 for learning and focus on those who have achieved galop 7


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

onlytheponely said:



			Galop 3 is a short course of single jumps 50-60cm.
Galop 4 is a course of singles at 70cm.
Galop 5 is single jumps at 90cm and doubles at 75cm max. Be able to follow smoothly a Club 3 CSO course.

Very basic summary of the jumping requirements.
		
Click to expand...

Ok thank you, Iâ€™ll check it with my daughter tomorrow and the run it by the club. I pray this is my old age!!! Thank you


----------



## Chuffy99 (7 May 2019)

windand rain said:



			A british M&M pony but make sure it is the right temperament most are great a few a bit strong so I would suggest a highland, fell, dales, connemara, Welsh c or d. It does depend on what you ultimately want to do all the above will so showing, jumping, dressage, eventing at a reasonable level with proper training, will also be great family pets and friends for life. Most are easy keepers healthy and friendly. If you just want a pony or horse then look around for the right temperament and dont go too tall the taller the horse the greater the strain on the legs
		
Click to expand...

Any reason you didnâ€™t mention New Forests? As 3 of them have just gone round Badminton grassroots clear they fit the criteria perfectly


----------



## windand rain (7 May 2019)

Chuffy99 said:



			Any reason you didnâ€™t mention New Forests? As 3 of them have just gone round Badminton grassroots clear they fit the criteria perfectly
		
Click to expand...

Round here they only come in at between 12.2 and 13.2 so thought they may be a bit small but I agree they would be perfect if you could find a big one


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 May 2019)

Well, a thread that a new OP has been checking back in on all day and even in last 20 mins, but not responded once facts were determined by others..... 

TFF toddles off to check the troll sprays are in readiness for the next one to pop up ðŸ¤”


----------



## Snitch (7 May 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Well, a thread that a new OP has been checking back in on all day and even in last 20 mins, but not responded once facts were determined by others..... 

TFF toddles off to check the troll sprays are in readiness for the next one to pop up ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t be like that, Fuzzy.  Poor Jessica!
Oh wait....

ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œ


----------



## Orangehorse (8 May 2019)

What about a Henson horse, a French breed from Normandy?  Some are quite stocky but others are finer or the  Selle Francais?  They are winning event horses and France's sport horse, there must be lots of those around. Personally I think an Irish Draft might be a real nice horse, but they are a LOT of horse for a teenager to ride, I would be looking for something around 15.2 maximum that has some experience that knows what it is doing.
Don't buy anything for a girl that has been ridden by a boy.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 May 2019)

Orangehorse said:



			Don't buy anything for a girl that has been ridden by a boy.
		
Click to expand...

That's the best excuse for an unexpected teenage pregnancy I've ever heard...

"No of course I haven't had sex, but a boy once rode my pony and now I'm pregnant"


----------



## SuziMare (13 May 2019)

Sorry, what does â€œnew OPâ€ mean? I thought there could only be one original poster?

Secondly, I am not jessica!!! I donâ€™t know why you keep calling me that or how to make you see that I am not her! If you have friendly advice, please do offer it, but I am not jessica!!


----------



## jakeyhorse (14 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			This little altercation above is concerning me. I was told this website is kind and helpful. I am a middle aged woman living in the South of France who is looking for advice from back home that is not totally dressage obliterated as my family give me! I am not this girl you mention.
		
Click to expand...




onlytheponely said:



			I breed and import from the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Hi I live in France and have bought over here pm and I'll get back to you.


----------



## jakeyhorse (14 May 2019)

I live in France and itvis possible to buy over here. Remember if you wantvto compete in France your daughter will need to pass the Gallop awards and the horse/pony will need to have known parentage on its passport. Pm me ifcypublike


----------



## Horse-Factbook (29 November 2019)

I know I may be a little bit late to this discussion but if you live in France what about a Selle FranÃ§ais? They're highly intelligent, have friendly personalities and are patient horses. They're also great jumpers/eventers too


----------

